# DIY cargador de baterias portatil



## fabnora (Jun 17, 2015)

*M*e interesaria mucho saber como hacer un banco portatil de baterias para cargar mi celu con esas baterias 18650 o *u*nas q*ue* saque de una bateria de laptop... son de 3.7v 2200mAh ... ya hice el circuito poniendo 2 en serie y un regulador pero me tranque en como recargarlas a 7.4  alguna idea me ayudaria muchisimo


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2015)

fabnora dijo:


> me interesaria mucho saber como hacer un banco portatil de baterias para cargar mi celu con esas baterias 18650 o inas q saque de una bateria de laptop... son de 3.7v 2200mAh ... ya hice el circuito poniendo 2 en serie y un regulador pero me tranque en como recargarlas a 7.4   alguna idea me ayudaria muchisimo



prueba conectandolo a un caragdor  de automovil esos son " swichinng" y segun el datasheet del integrado trabajan desde los 3 V  
nunca lo e echo pero es una idea


----------



## fabnora (Jun 17, 2015)

*C*reo q*ue* las quemaria ... esas no traen el circuito protector


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2015)

fabnora dijo:


> creo q las quemaria ... esas no traen el circuito protector



a ya ahora entiendo   querias recargar la bateria

creia que querias pasar los  7,4 a 5V


----------



## fabnora (Jun 17, 2015)

*Q*uiero recargarlas ... hice una bateria portatil para el celu con 2 de esas 18650 en serie . 3.7v cada una y tengo 7.4v regulados a 5 con un reg de esos q*ue* parecen transistores .. pero no se como recargarlas ya q*ue* no tienen proteccion


----------

